# I've missed all of you



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've missed all of you. I have been spending my days and nights at the hospital with my mom. We took her last monday night thinking she might have the flu, and now we will be bringing her home tomorrow to keep her comfortable til she goes to join my dad. She has congestive heart failure and has stopped drinking and eating. She knows we are there, but sleeps most of the time. The priest came this evening and gave her last rites, and it seemed to calm and quiet her. My sister will be staying here for awhile and will help me care for her. Hopefully tomorrow she can come home. I have to wait til I talk to hospice and see about a hospital bed for her and then we will see what we can do. I'll try to come say high..I've missed all of you so much.You've know idea how comforting it is to know you have a family here on DC to turn to when you need them..Thank you
hugs to all

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Apr 9, 2006)

Kadesma... we love you!

I wish I had the right words to let ya know how proud I am of you.
You're a good daughter and great wife and a wonderful grandma!  YOU ROCK!

I'll be thinking about you.

smiles, T


----------



## callie (Apr 9, 2006)

dear kadesma - my prayers are with you and your family at this most difficult time.  may you each be surrounded with comfort, peace and love.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 9, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family, kadesma.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Apr 9, 2006)

Love to you Kadesma!


----------



## cara (Apr 10, 2006)

my thoughts are with you all!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 10, 2006)

We're praying for your mom, you, and your family also.  Take all the time you need--we'll all be here for you.

James and Barbara


----------



## licia (Apr 10, 2006)

I have missed you too, but knew you were very busy the last time we heard from you.  My prayers are with your mother and you as you provide care for her, also for the rest of your family as they are able to help out.  Thanks for letting us know. I know what it is like to care for a family member at the end of their life and know it can be a very meaningful time. Best wishes.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 10, 2006)

Kads.....my prayers are with you mom, you and your family.  I know how hard it is to care for an ailing parent, I took care of both my parents prior to their passing.  Hospice is a god send and they will really help you through this time.  Be sure to lean on your other family members also if possible.  Don't try to do it all by yourself okay.  Take care and let us hear from you when you can.  Again, my prayers are with all of you.  Huge Hugs!


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 10, 2006)

(((Kadesma))) I know this is a very diffiult time for you and your family but, it is truly a wonderful thing you're doing for your Mom-bringing her home to cross over in peace and comfort and even with that how you are with her reassuring her of your love.Much love and energy,Vicki


----------



## GB (Apr 10, 2006)

I am sending you as many hugs as you can take. I will be thinking of you with love in my heart.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

You know that I love you! You have been such a wonderful daughter!! She knows deep down how much you have done for her. She will soon be at peace and as you said, will be with your dad again. I'm here for you!! Tell your hubby to give you a big hug for me!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 10, 2006)

Kadesma - I, too, am praying for you and your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## corazon (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that kadesma.  I will be thinking of you and your family.  Your mom is so lucky to have you as a daughter.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2006)

Kadesma;  You already know how I feel.  Just remember that you will see her again, just not for a while.

I went through the same thing with both of my parents, and my stepfather.  Even though we believe in the hereafter, and life eternal, it's still very difficult to watch a loved one go to where you can't join them.  You feel a sense of deep loss.  But that excruciating feeling is tempered with time, and life goes on.  Love her, and know that as she is standing again with your father, they will be able to watch you, and though you won't be able to share their experiences, they will share yours.

Live your life as you have always lived it, with kindness, and caring for others.  That will continually bring you happiness and fullfilment, and make your parents proud that they are your parents.

I pray that Heavenly Father will give you strength to bear this difficult time.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, kads, I hurt for you.  You and your mom are in my prayers.  You're such a good, strong daughter.  You're mom is very lucky.  {{hugs}}


----------



## middie (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't add anything more to what everyone else has said Kads. We love you and we're sending our thoughts and prayers to you and your family in this time of need. If there's anything any if us can do for you please just let us know.


----------



## amber (Apr 10, 2006)

Kadesma, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.  We'll be here for you when you need us.


----------



## Sandyj (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh, Kadesma, my heart goes out to you and your family. Your mom has been blessed to have such a lovely daughter and family. You and your mom and your family are, and will remain, in my thoughts and prayers. Sandyj


----------



## mudbug (Apr 10, 2006)

All I can add, cj, are some words from a thing I've got hanging in my kitchen:

Our family is a circle of strength and love.
With every birth and every union, the circle grows.
Every joy shared adds more love.
Every crisis faced together makes the circle stronger.

We here at your other family send our strength and love to you.


----------



## mish (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Mom, kadesma.  Big hugss to you and yours.  Will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Apr 10, 2006)

My thoughts are with you in this time of need.  We will always be here for you!  Many of hugs to you and your family


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2006)

With each day we learn something new, we laugh we cry, we do what must be done and we thank heaven for dear friends. I would like to thank each of you for all the wonderful posts, sending your prayers and thoughts.  Each post has given me comfort and a sense of beloning that wil stay with me forever. I used all those lovely thoughts and prayers today as we sat with mom as she left us to join my dad.Her journey here has ended and a new one has begun.I will miss her, but I know I will see here and my dad again one day. Til then,I will just remember two wonderful people who loved me for being me and gave everything they could to me and my sister. Thank all of you for making this easier for all of us. You all are  special  and and I love you for your kindness.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Apr 12, 2006)

Kadesma... my thoughts are with you.

Hugs, trish


----------



## licia (Apr 12, 2006)

Thinking of you and your family. My best to each of you.


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

kads. you are in my Prayers. your post brought tears to my eyes. may your family fare well. hugs & luv.


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 13, 2006)

Kadesma, I will be thinking of you and your family. 

Take care and many hugs, SC


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you
Trish, licia,luvs, and SC..I feel so lucky and blessed to have such wonderful friends..I'm off to bed and I'm sure it will feel good after a week of sleeping or trying to sleep in a chair in the hospital. It feels good to be home and back home at DC.
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 13, 2006)

((CJ))I am sorry that you have to go through the difficult "Human" part of grief but, you are  truly a testament to what a God loving human being is.Idon't think there is a person here who you haven't said a kind word too or made smile or maybe just a little fatter with a delicious recipe!!Please look for signs from your mom as I am sure sje will be trying to reach out to you and let you know she is with your Dad and happy.Much love and energy to you,Vicki


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 13, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Kadesma; You already know how I feel. Just remember that you will see her again, just not for a while.
> 
> I went through the same thing with both of my parents, and my stepfather. Even though we believe in the hereafter, and life eternal, it's still very difficult to watch a loved one go to where you can't join them. You feel a sense of deep loss. But that excruciating feeling is tempered with time, and life goes on. Love her, and know that as she is standing again with your father, they will be able to watch you, and though you won't be able to share their experiences, they will share yours.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely beautiful Goodweed.I have tears in my eyes. I'd likt to thank you for posting this beautiful inspiration-not just for our friend Kadesma but, for us all.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 13, 2006)

My heart goes out to you kads!  Stay strong my friend and know we'll see all our loved ones again someday......in the meantime their just a thought/memory away.  I find myself smiling all the time with memories.  My prayers are with your and all your family.


----------



## amber (Apr 13, 2006)

Your mother is at peace now with your father.  My prayers that god gives you and your family strength at this difficult time.  I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Michelemarie (Apr 13, 2006)

Kadesma, I hope the good memories of your mom comfort you at this difficult time - also the fact that she is home now, with your dad, and they are both at peace. Hugs to you honey - hugs.....


----------



## GB (Apr 13, 2006)

((((((kadesma))))))


----------



## buckytom (Apr 13, 2006)

kadesma, i'm so sorry. i hope you find comfort knowing your parents are together again, and know they love you. prayers being sent to you and yours.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 13, 2006)

I came in to work in a real crappy mood, a Dr. Pepper blew up in the freezer, I got the 3rd crack in my windshield, thanks to the county fixing the roads, didn't have time to stop and get my water and got here late. Then I read this and feel so stupid for getting so uptight about idiotic stuff!!
My heart is breaking for you and your family.
I know your pain and right now, I'm back 13 years ago.
I pray that you get through this quickly and heal, so that you can smile and remember all the good times that you had with her. Hold on to every memory and it will get you through this hard time. I'm glad that you have G to hold your hand and help you through it. You both need to heal after what you have been through these past months. God bless, kadesma! Love you!!


----------



## kimbaby (Apr 13, 2006)

my deepest thoughts are with you Kadesema...
I am very sorry...
big hugs for you


----------



## ella/TO (Apr 13, 2006)

Kadesema.....my deepest sympathy go out to your and your family. Memories are wonderful....hold on to them and they will give you comfort.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 13, 2006)

love you, kadesma.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2006)

A heartfelt hug to you dear one.


----------



## Dove (Apr 13, 2006)

All has been said and I can't add any more to it...but you know you are well loved here and we are all here for you,
Love 
Marge


----------

